# Surf Fishing 10/8-10/12



## SPF_150 (Oct 8, 2014)

Hello! 

First full in P Beach and spent this morning checking out the surf bite. Caught a lady fish and hardtail off a spoon, with 1 whiting off a chartreuse grub. Did get a catfish on a sand flea tipped pomp jig last night.

Wanted to see if anyone was interested in meeting up for some surf action? I don't know any spots and the lady has no interest in watching me cast blindly for hours. I'm a stones throw from the pier on Pickens.

Thanks!

P.S. I'll bring the sand fleas!!


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Headed to Gulf Shores/Pensacola Beach?Fort Pickens now.:thumbup: Gonna fish the incoming evening tide till past midnite (I hope).:thumbup: Red S-10 with red camper shell.


----------



## FishLady (Mar 27, 2014)

I have a question...what kind of fish is a "HARDTAIL"? Haven't heard that phrase before.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

It's also called a blue runner.


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

*hardtail*

They are one of the many "jacks", make an especially good live bait offshore. Live line one of those babys and look out and hang on! Caught me a fine cobia on one of those puppys.


----------



## FishLady (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks to you, now I know what a 'HARDTAIL' is...appreciate you taking the time to post.


FishLady


----------



## happyfisherman (Oct 2, 2014)

you said you tipped the jig with a Sandflea was he Live or Frozen ??????


----------



## SPF_150 (Oct 8, 2014)

Frozen, couldn't find any live ones.


----------

